# Compensator for a Taurus PT1911??



## Uno99

I'm looking a a bushung style compensator for Taurus PT1911. I found a few at the links below but dont no much about them or which one would work on the pistol. Commander??? Government??? Officer Style??? Can someone please steer me in the right direction. I want one of these for "the kewl factor" I just love the way they look. If it help with muzzle flip then that works for me too 

http://www.efkfiredragon.com/categories.php?cat=35


----------



## ECHOONE

Will do relatively nothing for you for muzzle flip,waste of money other things you could wisely spend your money on


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I've used them. They do work somewhat but I just couldn't get past the look of it.
I know some people that swear by them. It just wasn't for me. But I don't like a compensator on any pistol really. Just a personal preference I guess.


----------



## Uno99

I saw one on CDNN for only $20 it looks alot like the end of a ported barrel?? I really like the way they look. Make it look more like a race run. But now that I think about it, its not worth it if it not somewhat functional.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I think there's some sellers on eBay where you can get them cheaper. I had one that I cut at the second hole and that worked well enough and wasn't sticking out as much.

The bigger problem with them is you are replacing your barrel bushing with that thing. If it doesn't hold the barrel as well as the one you have now that will lead to the weapon being not as accurate.


----------



## Uno99

Well I said what the hell and bought a cheap one from CDNN only $19.99 WHAT A DEAL. I like the look of it and it fit great. However there was no noticable reduction in muzzle flip. Oh and I added a Houge grip.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Have you checked it out on the range yet? Most of those things I've seen give the barrel a little more wiggle room which leads to bigger groups. I hope yours works better. I have a couple of them laying around here. I used one on an RIA a while back and didn't think the "cool factor" outweighed the diminished performance. I'd say there has to be more than one place making them though. So maybe the ones I got were not as good. 

Being a 1911 guy I'm a little weird about what I put in them. A good barrel bushing can make a huge difference in how the weapon functions. The bushing they use in a PT1911 is supposed to be a match grade part. Replacing it with anything short of a hand fitted one might not allow the weapon to function at it's potential.

Anyway. Please post how it does with the new part. :smt023


----------



## Uno99

Im no gunsmith but this thing fit almost perfectly it seemed a bit snug so i took a small fine file to it. As for the grouping its tough to say...I put 100 rds through it a few days after I picked it up then 150 after the compensater and grip was added. Im not a good enough shot to really see a differance in my groups:smt071


----------

